# Υπογραφές για να μην κλείσει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Συγκεντρώνονται υπογραφές για να μην κλείσει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Όποιος/α συμφωνεί με το παρακάτω κείμενο, ας στείλει όνομα και ιδιότητα, το αργότερο ώς την Κυριακή το βράδυ, στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη (yannisharis παπάκι gmail.com).


Προς τον Υπουργό Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού κύριο Παύλο Γερουλάνο

Το νέο Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου, όπως προκύπτει από το Δελτίο Τύπου που εξέδωσε μετά την πρώτη συνεδρίασή του, αποφάσισε περικοπή δαπανών και αναδιανομή του προϋπολογισμού του για την προώθηση του βιβλίου στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό. Κατάπληξη προκαλεί η απόφασή του να διακόψει την επιχορήγηση προς το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ), η οποία αντιπροσώπευε ούτως ή άλλως ελάχιστο ποσοστό του συνολικού προϋπολογισμού του. Έτσι, εξαναγκάζει ουσιαστικά σε κλείσιμο έναν φορέα με πολύπλευρη δραστηριότητα, που υλοποιείται με την απασχόληση τριών μόνο υπαλλήλων.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε τη σχολή-φυτώριο μεταφραστών όπου διδάσκουν διακεκριμένοι καθηγητές, τα εξειδικευμένα σεμινάρια γλώσσας, θεωρίας της λογοτεχνίας κτλ., τα ετήσια βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης σε συνεργασία με τα ξένα ινστιτούτα της Αθήνας (Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε, Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο, Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες, Ιταλικό Ινστιτούτο), τους δύο ξενώνες για έλληνες και ξένους συγγραφείς και μεταφραστές στην Πάρο και την Κρήτη, το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό «Απηλιώτης» που, μεταξύ άλλων, προωθεί μεταφράσεις ελληνικών λογοτεχνικών έργων στο εξωτερικό κ.ά. Επίσης το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είναι μέλος του προεδρείου του ευρωπαϊκού δικτύου RECIT (Réseau européen des centres internationaux de traducteurs)

Θέλουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού θα βρει έναν τρόπο για να μπορέσει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ να συνεχίσει το πλούσιο και απαραίτητο στους καιρούς μας έργο του.

Σε μια πολυπολιτισμική εποχή όπως αυτή που ζούμε και σε μια ενωμένη Ευρώπη στην οποία ανήκουμε η μετάφραση αποτελεί βασικό εργαλείο ανταλλαγής ιδεών και διαλόγου. Γιατί, «καμιά γλώσσα, κανένας πολιτισμός δεν είναι αυτάρκης. Οι εθνικές λογοτεχνίες αναγεννώνται από τη μετάφραση» (Έζρα Πάουντ).

Moennig Ulrich, καθηγητής
Αγγελάκος Χρήστος, συγγραφέας
Αδαμάκη Μίνα, ηθοποιός
Αλεξάκης Δημήτρης, επιμελητής-διορθωτής κειμένων 
Βελέντζας Σεραφείμ, μεταφραστής 
Βροντή Σελάνα, δημοσιογράφος
Γεωργακοπούλου Χρύσα, εκδότρια, 
Γιαννοπούλου Χρύσα, δημοσιογράφος
Θεοδωρόπουλος Βαγγέλης, σκηνοθέτης
Ίσαρης Αλέξανδρος, συγγραφέας, ζωγράφος, μεταφραστής
Κακριδή-Φερράρι Μάρω, επίκουρη καθηγήτρια Γλωσσολογίας
Καλαβάσης Φραγκίσκος, κοσμήτορας Σχ. Ανθρωπιστικών Επιστημών Παν/μιο Αιγαίου
Καλιφατίδης Γιάννης, μεταφραστής
Καλοβυρνάς Λύο, συγγραφέας, μεταφραστής
Κατσουλάρης Κώστας, συγγραφέας, Γεν. Γραμματέας της Εταιρείας Συγγραφέων 
Καψάλης Διονύσης, ποιητής, διευθυντής ΜΙΕΤ
Κολοβού Ελεάνα, δημοσιογράφος «Καθημερινής»
Κοντογιάννης Στάθης, μεταφραστής
Λίγγρης Νίκος, λεξικογράφος, μεταφραστής
Μαστοράκη Τζένη, ποιήτρια, μεταφράστρια
Μητσού-Παπά Μαριλίζα, καθηγήτρια
Μιτσοτάκη Κλαίρη, συγγραφέας, μεταφράστρια
Μπουκάλας Παντελής, συγγραφέας, δημοσιογράφος
Μπουρνάζος Στρατής, ιστορικός, δημοσιογράφος
Νίκα-Σαμψών Εύη, αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια Ιστορικής Μουσικολογίας
Νίκος Παναγιωτόπουλος, συγγραφέας, σεναριογράφος
Οικονομάκου Κατερίνα, δημοσιογράφος
Παύλου Αλεξάνδρα, μεταφράστρια
Πεσμαζόγλου Στέφανος, καθηγητής Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου
Πεχλιβάνος Μίλτος, καθηγητής
Πλέσσα Ελισάβετ, ιστορικός τέχνης
Σαλταμπάση Άντζη, μεταφράστρια, δημοσιογράφος
Σαμαντάς Τέλης, δημοσιογράφος
Σαραντάκος Νίκος, συγγραφέας, μεταφραστής
Σωτηροπούλου Έρση, συγγραφέας
Φιλιπποπούλου Αντιγόνη, μεταφράστρια
Φραγκουδάκη Άννα, καθηγήτρια Κοινωνιολογίας της Εκπαίδευσης
Χάρης Γιάννης Η., μεταφραστής
Χατζηγιαννίδης Βαγγέλης, συγγραφέας 
Χρυσόπουλος Χρήστος, συγγραφέας​


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Στον τύπο υπάρχει σήμερα κάλυψη του θέματος από Ελευθεροτυπία και Έθνος τουλάχιστον. Ειδικότερα για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ διαβάζω στην «Ε»:

 Αναμφισβήτητα, ο ριγμένος των οικονομικών περικοπών είναι το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης, επικεφαλής του οποίου βρίσκεται η Ελένη Ζέρβα. «Επιτρέψτε μου να θεωρήσω την απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας του δ.σ. του ΕΚΕΒΙ και άδικη και καταχρηστική», είναι η εκτίμησή της, μετά από επικοινωνία που είχαμε μαζί της. Και συνέχισε, εξηγώντας τους λόγους: «Η απόφαση να αναστείλει την ετήσια επιχορήγηση αποτελεί καταστρατήγηση ενός από τους στόχους του ίδιου του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου: την προώθηση της μεταφραστικής πράξης ως μόνης διαδικασίας μέσω της οποίας το ελληνικό βιβλίο γίνεται γνωστό στο εξωτερικό, ως μόνης δημιουργικής αντενέργειας ανάμεσα στις λογοτεχνίες».

Οι κίνδυνοι να βάλει λουκέτο το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είναι παραπάνω από ορατοί. Γι' αυτό η διευθύντρια του Ευρωπαϊκού Κέντρου Μετάφρασης θέτει ορισμένα ερωτήματα, τα οποία οποία κάθε άλλο παρά ρητορικά είναι: «Τι κύρος θα έχουν οι τίτλοι σπουδών των παλιών φοιτητών, όταν δεν θα υπάρχει το Κέντρο που τους εξέδωσε; Ποια είναι η θέση του υπουργείου έναντι των ξένων φορέων, των τομέων νεοελληνικών σπουδών των πανεπιστημίων του εξωτερικού, των ευρωπαϊκών ινστιτούτων με τα οποία συνεργάζεται το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, όταν αυτό θα πάψει να υπάρχει; Τι θα γίνει με τον θεσμό των βραβείων, λογοτεχνικών και θεατρικών;». ​


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Στη Ναυτεμπορική διαβάζουμε περισσότερα για τον παραιτηθέντα αντιπρόεδρο και τον τετραγωνισμό του κύκλου.
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1819539


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) ρίχνει το μπαλάκι για την επόμενη μέρα της επιβίωσής του στον υπουργό Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού Παύλο Γερουλάνο. Εχει τη μορφή επιστολής, την οποία υπογράφουν περισσότεροι από τετρακόσιοι ακαδημαϊκοί, συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, πανεπιστημιακοί, κριτικοί, καλλιτέχνες, εκδότες και δημοσιογράφοι.

Την απέστειλε και στον Τύπο ο πρόεδρος του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ Θωμάς Σκάσσης, μετά την απόφαση του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου να αναστείλει την ετήσια επιχορήγηση των 100.000 ευρώ προς το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης.

Ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που υπέγραψαν και οι: Κική Δημουλά, Τίτος Πατρίκιος, Ν. Βαλαωρίτης, Δ. Ν. Μαρωνίτης, Θ. Βαλτινός, Κ. Γεωργουσόπουλος, Μ. Κουμανταρέας, Δ. Νόλλας, Κ. Μουρσελάς, Η. Χ. Παπαδημητρακόπουλος, Σ. Χαβιαράς, Χ. Μπότσογλου, Γ. Κουρουπός, Αλκη Ζέη, Ρέα Γαλανάκη, Γ. Γιατρομανωλάκης, Δ. Δημητριάδης, Β. Γκουρογιάννης, Γ. Βέλτσος, Λ. Βογιατζής, Τ. Μπουλμέτης, Μάρω Δούκα, Ε. Σωτηροπούλου, Φ. Δ. Δρακονταειδής, Τζένη Μαστοράκη, Αγγέλα Καστρινάκη, Μυρσίνη Ζορμπά, Ν. Θέμελης, Α. Στάικος, Χ. Βλαβιανός, Α. Ισαρης, Γ. Καπλάνι, Σ. Πεσμαζόγλου, Δ. Καψάλης, Ν. Κόνολι, Γ. Κοντός, Β. Χατζηβασιλείου, Μ. Βόλκοβιτς κ.ά.

«Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω αυτούς που υπογράφουν την επιστολή», μας είπε ο Θωμάς Σκάσσης, «εκτιμώντας το πολύπλευρο έργο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, που δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στα μαθήματα μετάφρασης. Προσπαθεί να προωθήσει την ελληνική λογοτεχνία στο εξωτερικό, κάνοντας σεμινάρια αντίστροφης μετάφρασης και παρουσιάζοντας κάθε χρόνο μεταφρασμένα αποσπάσματα βιβλίων ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένους εκδότες, στο πλαίσιο της Διεθνούς Εκθεσης Βιβλίου Θεσσαλονίκης».

Επιμείναμε να σχολιάσει την απόφαση του ΕΚΕΒΙ και τι πλέον αναμένει από τον Παύλο Γερουλάνο: «Θα περίμενα το ΕΚΕΒΙ να περικόψει την επιχορήγηση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ κατά ποσοστό ίσο με τις περικοπές του δικού του προϋπολογισμού. Εφόσον, όμως, αποφάσισε την ολοκληρωτική παύση της ενίσχυσης του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, ελπίζουμε ότι το υπουργείο θα μας επιχορηγήσει απευθείας για να μην αναγκαστούμε να βάλουμε λουκέτο».

Με τη σειρά του, ο πρόεδρος του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος επιμένει να υπερασπίζεται τις επιλογές του. «Το Δ.Σ. αποφάσισε να μην ανανεώσει τη σύμβαση χρηματοδότησης προς το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ μέσα στο πλαίσιο της αναγκαστικής περικοπής των δραστηριοτήτων του, λόγω του δραστικά μειωμένου προϋπολογισμού του. Η εναλλακτική λύση θα ήταν η αναστολή της συνεργασίας με 20 και όχι με 9 συνεργάτες του ΕΚΕΒΙ, όπως κατ' ανάγκην έγινε», εξηγεί.

Δεν στέκεται, όμως, μόνο στα οικονομικά. Προχωρά και σε αποτίμηση του έργου του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ: «Δυστυχώς, παρά τη δεκαετή του λειτουργία, δεν κατάφερε να ανταποκριθεί στους προγραμματικούς του στόχους». Ποιοι ήταν αυτοί και -κατά τη γνώμη του- δεν υλοποιήθηκαν; «Θα ήταν πολύ σημαντικό αν μπορούσε να εκπαιδεύσει ξενόγλωσσους, οι οποίοι θα επιθυμούσαν να μεταφράσουν από τα ελληνικά προς τις γλώσσες τους. Αυτό είναι κάτι απαραίτητο για την προβολή της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας προς το εξωτερικό. Ομως το έργο του στον τομέα αυτόν είναι, αν όχι ανύπαρκτο, τουλάχιστον πενιχρό», μας απάντησε.

Ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος επιμένει ότι τον πρώτο και τον τελευταίο λόγο τώρα έχει το υπουργείο: «Είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο να ενισχύσει τις επιδοτήσεις των μεταφράσεων των έργων της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας προς τις ξένες γλώσσες, πρόγραμμα το οποίο είχε διακοπεί και ευτυχώς επανενεργοποιείται. Πιστεύω ότι είναι πολυτέλεια με τις παρούσες συνθήκες να εκπαιδεύονται μεταφραστές από τις ξένες γλώσσες προς τα ελληνικά. Απόδειξη, οι όλο και λιγότερες εγγραφές στα μαθήματα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Η εκδοτική αγορά κατά 45% στηρίζεται στα μεταφρασμένα έργα και μεταφραστές υπάρχουν πολλοί, άξιοι και καλοί».​
Υπάρχει και συνέχεια εκεί.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Και ο αντίλογος, στο σημερινό άρθρο του Π. Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή:

*Χαμένοι στη μετάφραση*

Tου Πασχου Μανδραβελη

Επιτέλους! Σ’ αυτούς τους δύσκολους για τη χώρα καιρούς, ο πνευματικός κόσμος μίλησε. Και τι είπε; Να μην κλείσει το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ). Μεσούσης, λοιπόν, της μεγαλύτερης κρίσης που ζει η χώρα μετά το 1974, η πρώτη συλλογική παρέμβαση του πνευματικού κόσμου -με τετρακόσιες πενήντα βαριές υπογραφές- είχε μια διαπίστωση και ένα αίτημα. Πρώτα η διαπίστωση: «Σε μια πολυπολιτισμική εποχή όπως αυτή που ζούμε και σε μια ενωμένη Ευρώπη στην οποία ανήκουμε, η μετάφραση αποτελεί βασικό εργαλείο ανταλλαγής ιδεών και διαλόγου. Γιατί, «καμιά γλώσσα, κανένας πολιτισμός δεν είναι αυτάρκης. Οι εθνικές λογοτεχνίες αναγεννώνται από τη μετάφραση» (Εζρα Πάουντ)». Κατόπιν το αίτημα: «Θέλουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού θα βρει έναν τρόπο για να μπορέσει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ να συνεχίσει το πλούσιο και απαραίτητο στους καιρούς μας έργο του».

Για το «πλούσιο» έργο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ υπάρχουν πολλά ερωτήματα. Για το «απαραίτητο» γύρω στα τέσσερα εκατομμύρια. Οσοι ακριβώς είναι αυτοί που πλήττονται από τα μέτρα. Διότι όταν σε κάποιον κόβουν τον μισθό ή τη σύνταξη, το τελευταίο που περιμένει είναι να του ’ρθει και ο λογαριασμός του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ ή των χιλιάδων ΕΚΕΜΕΛ του δημόσιου τομέα που όλα έχουν «πλούσιο και απαραίτητο έργο».

Φυσικά διατυπώνονται τα συνήθη επιχειρήματα υπέρ της συνέχισης της χρηματοδότησης του κρατικού αυτού φορέα από τους φορολογούμενους. Π.χ. «Υπάρχουν σπατάλες αλλού, που θα μπορούσαν να περικοπούν», ή «τα λεφτά δεν είναι πολλά και ο προϋπολογισμός θα μπορούσε να το αντέξει». Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σπατάλες υπάρχουν παντού στον δημόσιο τομέα. Ομως, αληθές είναι και το γεγονός, ότι στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα η λέξη «σπατάλες» σημαίνει «οι δαπάνες των άλλων και ουχί οι δικές μας ή των φίλων μας». Σαφέστατα υπάρχει όργιο σπατάλης στην ΕΡΤ, αλλά η κριτική πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί εκεί και να ορθώνεται το επιχείρημα «γιατί δεν δίνεις και σε μένα μπάρμπα;».

Να συμφωνήσουμε επίσης ότι το ποσό της χρηματοδότησης του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είναι πενιχρό. Τόσο, που θα μπορούσαν να το καλύψουν και οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι. Από τον κατάλογο των 450 ονομάτων που βλέπουμε, εικάζουμε ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς είναι ευκατάστατοι άνθρωποι. Αφού ανησυχούν τόσο πολύ για τη μετάφραση ως «βασικό εργαλείο ανταλλαγής ιδεών και διαλόγου» γιατί ζητούν από τον μπαρμπα-Μήτσο εκ Γρεβενών να τη χρηματοδοτήσει; Δεν θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν οι ίδιοι; Και αν τους λείπουν τα 200 ευρώ κατ’ έτος -τόσο τους αναλογεί- γιατί δεν απευθύνονται στον Λιβάνη, στον Πατάκη ή τον Καστανιώτη για να χρηματοδοτήσει το «πλούσιο» και «αναγκαίο» έργο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ;

Σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία στοιχεία του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ) υπάρχουν 902 ενεργοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι και 170 νομικά πρόσωπα που εκδίδουν βιβλία. Το 45% των βιβλίων που εκδόθηκαν ήταν -με ή χωρίς τη βοήθεια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ- ξένες μεταφράσεις. Αν ήταν με τη βοήθεια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, κάθε εκδότης θα χαρεί να δώσει 100 ευρώ ετησίως για τις δαπάνες του οργανισμού. Αν πάλι ήταν χωρίς τη βοήθεια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, μήπως πρέπει να προσθέσουμε ένα ακόμη ερωτηματικό στο «αναγκαίο» της ύπαρξής του;​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Να πω ότι ακούγονται λογικά αυτά που γράφει ο Μανδραβέλης; Να το πω. (Άλλωστε, μου αρέσει να τον τσιτάρω συχνά πυκνά). Να πω ότι δεν ήταν ανάγκη να τσιτάρουμε Πάουντ στην έκκληση; Ας το δεχτώ κι αυτό. Να πω ότι είναι ίσως πιο λογικό να φροντίζουμε οι Έλληνες να μαθαίνουν να μεταφράζουν από ελληνικά σε ξένες γλώσσες κι όχι το ανάποδο ή, ίσως ακόμη καλύτερα, ξένους από τα ελληνικά στη γλώσσα τους; Να διαχειριστούμε τα όποια χρήματά μας καλύτερα;

Απόλυτα σωστά ακούγονται και όλα αυτά.

Εμ, τότε γιατί (συν)υπόγραψα κι εγώ;

Βασικά, για δύο απλούς λόγους:

1. Επειδή στις δύσκολες εποχές σωστό είναι να κόβονται τα περιττά· αλλά πριν κοπούν αυτά τα περιττά, υπάρχουν πιο πριν άλλα, περιττότερα. Και επειδή δεν φτάσαμε (ακόμη...) στην έσχατη ένδεια του πιθαριού χωρίς πάτο (που στο μεταξύ το κοιτάζουμε αδρανείς και άβουλοι), είναι ευθύνη της πολιτικής ηγεσίας να κάνει την ιεράρχηση των περιττών σωστά, του τύπου να την στηλιτεύει όταν δεν κάνει, και του πνευματικού κόσμου να τους θυμίζει όλα αυτά.

2. Επειδή καθόλου περιττά δεν είναι στους δύσκολους καιρούς τα βιβλία, οι μεταφράσεις, η μόρφωση. Το αντίθετο. Είναι απαραίτητα. Και καθόλου δεν βλάφτει να το φωνάξει αυτό επιτέλους και ο πνευματικός κόσμος.

Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι 450 υπογραφές (και είναι αλήθεια, πολλές πολύ βαριές ανάμεσά τους) στις ημέρες μας σίγουρα κάπου, κάποιους, κάπως τους ενόχλησαν.

Ας ξεκινήσουν λοιπόν οι ενοχλημένοι από τα περιττότερα. Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Μια και σου αρέσει ο Μανδραβέλης και θυμάται πάλι σήμερα το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ εν τη ρύμη του λόγου, διάβασε αυτό στην Athens Voice. Δεν λέει τίποτα καινούργιο, αλλά μια και είναι για τον μπαρμπα-Μήτσο...
http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/304/ο-μπαρμπα-μήτσος-από-τα-γρεβενά


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2010)

Πολύ διδακτικό το παραμυθάκι του κυρ-Πάσχου. Δεν μας είπε αν ζήσαν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα. Και τι περίεργο, αυτοί που του παίρνανε τ' αφτιά του καημενούλη του κυρ-Μήτσου δεν εμφανίζονται πουθενά μέσα στο παραμυθάκι με τ' ονοματάκι τους. Την τιμητική τους έχουν μόνο ο κυρ-Αλέκος και η κυρ-Αλέκα ως κακοί λύκοι που δεν αφήνουν το Έθνος να πάει μπροστά. Τι κρίμα κυρ-Πάσχο, πόσο συμπάσχω!


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Μα τι να κάνουμε, η σωστή πολιτική σάτιρα τούς πιάνει όλους, κυβερνήσεις και αριστερούς μαζί. Μόνο ο Λάκης και ο Στάθης ξέρουν να κάνουν εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μόνο ο Λάκης και ο Στάθης ξέρουν να κάνουν εξαιρέσεις.


Και η Ελληνοφρένεια έχει δηλώσει πως κριτική στο ΚΚΕ δεν κάνει. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Και η Ελληνοφρένεια έχει δηλώσει πως κριτική στο ΚΚΕ δεν κάνει. ;)


Ναι, τους ξέχασα, αλλά το ξέρω αυτό που λες. Αλλά τι να κάνω κι εγώ, δεν τους ακούω, δεν τους προλαβαίνω όλους. Έχει κι ο μαζοχισμός τα όριά του. Άμα διαβάσεις Στάθη και καπάκι Γιανναρά, ούτε με πέντε προφιτερόλ δεν ισορροπεί μετά το σύστημά μου.


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μα τι να κάνουμε, η σωστή πολιτική σάτιρα τούς πιάνει όλους, κυβερνήσεις και αριστερούς μαζί. Μόνο ο Λάκης και ο Στάθης ξέρουν να κάνουν εξαιρέσεις.



Α, πολιτική σάτιρα κάνει ο Μανδραβέλης; Σόρυ, δεν το ήξερα, νόμιζα πως ήταν απ' τους σοβαρούς. Αλλά έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ είδα κίνηση στο νήμα και νόμισα ότι είχατε ανεβάσει και αυτό, να βρίσκεται:

*Επιχορηγήσεις και επιδοτήσεις*
Του Πετρου Mάρκαρη* (Καθημερινή)

Προχθές που διέτρεχα τα ονόματα όσων υπέγραψαν για να διατηρηθεί η κρατική επιχορήγηση στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, είδα με έκπληξή μου ανάμεσά τους και κάποιους εκδότες. Μερικοί απ’ αυτούς ανήκουν μάλιστα στα μεγάλα ονόματα των Ελλήνων εκδοτών. Αναρωτήθηκα, τι θα γινόταν, αν ζητούσα από τους εκδότες να υπογράψουν ένα χαρτί, με το οποίο να δηλώνουν ότι αναλαμβάνουν αυτοί τη χρηματοδότηση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ελάχιστοι θα υπέγραφαν. Οι εκδότες υπογράφουν για τη διατήρηση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ με μεγάλη προθυμία, εφ’ όσον το κόστος του το αναλαμβάνουν άλλοι, δηλαδή η Πολιτεία.

Εδώ όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια παρεξήγηση που αγγίζει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις επιχορηγήσεις και τις επιδοτήσεις. Επιχορηγήσεις είναι εκείνες οι κρατικές παροχές, οι οποίες διαθέτουν ένα μέρος των χρημάτων των φορολογουμένων, για να μπορούν οι ίδιοι οι φορολογούμενοι να απολαμβάνουν προϊόντα υψηλής ποιότητας από τον χώρο του πολιτισμού και της τέχνης. Τέτοιες είναι π.χ. οι θεατρικές επιχορηγήσεις. Το κράτος διαθέτει ένα μέρος των εσόδων του από φόρους, για να μπορούν οι θεατρόφιλοι, που είναι κι αυτοί φορολογούμενοι, να βλέπουν θεατρικές παραστάσεις υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος κινούνται και οι επιχορηγήσεις στον κινηματογράφο.

Η δραστηριότητα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, όμως, περιορίζεται κατά ενενήντα τοις εκατό στα τμήματα μεταφραστών, τα οποία οργανώνει. Και απ’ αυτά επωφελούνται οι εκδότες. Γιατί αυτοί χρειάζονται μεταφραστές, για τα ξένα βιβλία που εκδίδουν. Το κράτος δεν επιχορηγεί, λοιπόν, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αλλά επιδοτεί έναν κλάδο, για να εκπαιδεύει συνεργάτες τους οποίους χρειάζεται. Το κόστος όμως θα πρέπει να επιβαρύνει τον κλάδο και όχι το κράτος. Εδώ οι επιδοτήσεις κόπηκαν από τα αγροτικά προϊόντα, γιατί θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν στις μεταφράσεις;

Αυτή είναι η μία όψη του νομίσματος. Υπάρχει και άλλη. Είναι βέβαιο ότι με την κρίση, η οποία ήδη μαστίζει την αγορά, οι εκδότες δεν θα μπορέσουν να διατηρήσουν την υπερπαραγωγή βιβλίων, που παρατηρείται τις τελευταίες δύο δεκαετίες. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα μισά βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα είναι μεταφράσεις από ξένους συγγραφείς, τότε είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι η πτώση του αριθμού των εκδόσεων θα χτυπήσει και το ξένο βιβλίο και πολλοί από τους εν ενεργεία μεταφραστές δεν θα βρίσκουν δουλειά. Τι ζητάμε λοιπόν; Να τροφοδοτεί το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ την αγορά και με άλλους άνεργους μεταφραστές; Είναι ένα οξύμωρο σχήμα: από τη μια το κράτος θα παλεύει για να μην αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των ανέργων και από την άλλη θα χρημοτοδοτεί ένα κέντρο για να παράγει ανέργους. Οσοι υπέγραψαν για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, και ιδιαίτερα οι εκδότες, δεν σκέφτηκαν τίποτε απ’ όλα αυτά;

Εναν λόγο ύπαρξης θα είχε το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Αν έβγαζε από τα τμήματά του μεταφραστές, οι οποίοι θα μετέφραζαν από τα ελληνικά σε ξένες γλώσσες. Τότε το έργο του θα βοηθούσε όχι μόνο τους εκδότες, αλλά και την προώθηση έργων Ελλήνων συγγραφέων στο εξωτερικό. Και αυτό η Πολιτεία θα είχε χρέος να το στηρίξει.

* Ο κ. Πέτρος Μάρκαρης είναι συγγραφέας. Διετέλεσε πρόεδρος του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...Δεν λέει τίποτα καινούργιο, αλλά μια και είναι για τον μπαρμπα-Μήτσο...
> http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/304/ο-μπαρμπα-μήτσος-από-τα-γρεβενά


Σε άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπω με την παραπάνω «διαφήμιση» δεν φταίω εγώ αν πάει κάποιος να διαβάσει καμιά εμβριθή ανάλυση της κρίσης και απογοητευτεί. Μάλλον για χαλάρωμα παρέπεμψα. Και δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα με τις προσωπικές διόπτρες και τον ιδεολογικό γνώμονα, γιατί στο τέλος απλώς θα ανατροφοδοτούμε αυτά στα οποία καταλήξαμε κάποια στιγμή, ποιος ξέρει πώς, και δεν θα μας ενδιαφέρει και δεν θα μας ευχαριστεί τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2010)

Σ'αυτό που λες δόκτορα βλέπω το αιώνιο δίλημμα να αφήσουμε την αγορά ελέυθερη να διαμορφώσει τις ανάγκες ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σ'αυτό που λες δόκτορα βλέπω το αιώνιο δίλημμα να αφήσουμε την αγορά ελεύθερη να διαμορφώσει τις ανάγκες ή όχι;


Προφανώς σωστά βλέπεις --και η θέση μου να μην την αφήσουμε ελεύθερη είναι, νομίζω, μέσες άκρες γνωστή. Πάω να ξανανεβάσω Άντε, ξανανέβασα και την προηγούμενη υπογραφή μου...


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σε άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπω με την παραπάνω «διαφήμιση» δεν φταίω εγώ αν πάει κάποιος να διαβάσει καμιά εμβριθή ανάλυση της κρίσης και απογοητευτεί. Μάλλον για χαλάρωμα παρέπεμψα. Και δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα με τις προσωπικές διόπτρες και τον ιδεολογικό γνώμονα, γιατί στο τέλος απλώς θα ανατροφοδοτούμε αυτά στα οποία καταλήξαμε κάποια στιγμή, ποιος ξέρει πώς, και δεν θα μας ενδιαφέρει και δεν θα μας ευχαριστεί τίποτα άλλο.



Συγνώμη αν σας αναστάτωσα με το σχολιάκι μου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως, αφού διάβασα το άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη, ξέχασα πως το σχόλιό σου, Νίκελ, απευθυνόταν ειδικά στον drsiebenmal. Ωστόσο, μια παρατήρηση: το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι μπορώ να δω μόνο με «προσωπικές διόπτρες». Δεν έχω άλλες. Επίσης, ιδεολογικά κείμενα τα διαβάζω με ιδεολογικό τρόπο (έστω και σε άσχετα νήματα :) ). Φυσικά, μπορούσα να κρατήσω το σχόλιο για τον εαυτό μου. Συγνώμη και πάλι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ ζητάω συγγνώμη αν σε αναστάτωσα με τον μπαρμπα-Μήτσο, αλλά, αν επεκτείνουμε αυτό που είπα, εννοώ τις περιπτώσεις που πάει ο κριτικός του κινηματογράφου να κρίνει κωμωδία με τον Στιβ Μάρτιν και τη θάβει με λενινιστική ανάγνωση. Προφανώς μπορείς να κάνεις ιδεολογική ανάγνωση και στα πιο ελαφρά κείμενα, αλλά αδικείς έτσι και τα κείμενα (που δεν ξεκινούν με τέτοιες προδιαγραφές) και τα εργαλεία ανάλυσης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Να που του Μανδραβέλη τού έγινε έμμονη ιδέα το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Πάλι, στο ίδιο κείμενο, πλάι πλάι ο μπαρμπα-Μήτσος από τα Γρεβενά και οι «βαριές υπογραφές» υπέρ της επιδότησης του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ.

Πρέπει να ξεπέρασαν τις πεντακόσιες οι υπογραφές για να συνεχιστεί η επιδότηση του Ευρωπαϊκού Κέντρου Μετάφρασης. Πολλές από αυτές τις υπογραφές είναι βαριές· ασήκωτες για τους ώμους του φορολογούμενου μπαρμπα-Μήτσου από τα Γρεβενά. Στον Τύπο και σε ειδικά έντυπα ξεκίνησε μια μεγάλη συζήτηση, με ολοσέλιδα δημοσιεύματα. Η συζήτηση ήταν σχεδόν μονόπαντη: σχεδόν όλοι επεσήμαναν πόσο καλό είναι να επιδοτείται η εκπαίδευση των μεταφραστών (μέχρι και ο Εζρα Πάουντ επιστρατεύτηκε) και τι κακό θα πάθουμε τώρα που κλείνει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Υπήρξε και η άλλη, η άτυπη «συζήτηση» για τους ανάλγητους νεοφιλελεύθερους, οι οποίοι «θέλουν να μειώσουν το κράτος χωρίς να σέβονται τίποτε», η οποία έγινε κυρίως μέσω blogs και κάποιων προσωπικών emails.

Ξοδεύτηκε πολύς χρόνος για κουβέντα και πολύ χαρτί για τη μοίρα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Τόσο πολύ που είναι να αναρωτιέται κανείς. Αν γίνεται τόση φασαρία για τα 100.000 του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ πόση πρέπει να γίνει για τα 10 δισ. περικοπών που προβλέπει συνολικά το Πρόγραμμα Σταθερότητας; Φυσικά η χώρα δεν σώζεται από εκατό χιλιάρικα, ούτε καν από τα 500 εκατομμύρια που έπαιρναν με κάθε μπλόκο οι αγρότες. Αλλά πάλι φασούλι το φασούλι άδειασε το σακούλι.

Υπ’ αυτές τις συνθήκες είναι κανείς να λυπάται τον κ. Λοβέρδο, ο οποίος προφανώς δέχεται ασύγκριτα μεγαλύτερες πιέσεις γιατί έχει να περικόψει πολλά κι από πολλούς ανθρώπους οι οποίοι πιθανώς να τα έχουν κι ανάγκη. Εντάξει! Οι άνθρωποι του πνεύματος είναι υπερευαίσθητοι -ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά τα του χώρου τους- αλλά σάμπως οι συνταξιούχοι είναι φτιαγμένοι από πέτρα; Κι αν η εκπαίδευση μεταφραστών είναι ζωτικής σημασίας ζήτημα, τα επιδόματα των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων είναι για πέταμα;

Το θέμα είναι ότι -όπως για όλα- δεν έγινε μια τόσο παθιασμένη συζήτηση όταν ιδρύθηκε το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Ουδείς αναρωτήθηκε αν χρειάζεται, σε τι χρειάζεται και πώς θα χρηματοδοτηθεί μακροχρονίως. Ολοι ήταν σίγουροι ότι έχει ο Θεός -δηλαδή ο μπαρμπα-Μήτσος από τα Γρεβενά- και ουδείς ανησύχησε όταν το Κέντρο, παρά τα δίδακτρα, δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει τα έξοδα. Εδώ, ίσως, βρίσκεται το καλό της κρίσης. Μας αναγκάζει να συζητάμε, να κοιτάμε αράδα-αράδα τις δαπάνες του προϋπολογισμού και για πρώτη φορά να περικόπτουμε.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε ένα σωστό κοσκίνισμα να κάνω, αλλά μαζεύτηκαν πολλά σχόλια για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και παραθέτω εδώ μόνο τους συνδέσμους, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται:

Το σημείωμα των εκδοτών από την _Athens Review of Books_ στο feleki ή στην ARB

_Ο μπάρμπα-Μήτσος και η μαντάμ Σουσού_ από τη Bίβιαν Ευθυμιοπούλου στη Σουφραζέτα (δημοσιεύτηκε επίσης στην ARB)

_Επιστολή-απάντηση στον Πάσχο Μανδραβέλη _από τον Ανδρέα Παππά, αναδημοσιευμένη στο feleki και πολυσχολιασμένη — μέχρι και ο μακαρίτης ο Χάγιεκ συμμετέχει.

(Από τον Παππά αντιγράφω:
Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν, πριν κανείς επιχειρηματολογεί για τέτοιου είδους σύνθετα και λεπταίσθητα (πιστέψτε με) ζητήματα, όπως είναι αυτό του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, να φροντίζει να μάθει καλύτερα «τι παίζεται» και ποια είναι τα πραγματικά διακυβεύματα. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν, ας πούμε, αν μαθαίνατε ότι πίσω από όλα αυτά τα «λογιστικά» και τα «περιδιαγραμμάτου» κρύβεται μια απλή περίπτωση εμπαθούς εκδίκησης και εκδικητικής εμπάθειας;​Να και το παρασκήνιο!)

Από την Έφη Γιαννοπούλου αντιγράφω ένα μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον:

Με αφορμή το σημερινό άρθρο του κ. Πέτρου Μάρκαρη με θέμα το γνωστό ζήτημα που έχει προκύψει με το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω μια μικρή σύγχυση. Ο κ. Μάρκαρης επιχειρεί να εξηγήσει τη διαφορά μεταξύ επιχορηγήσεων και επιδοτήσεων, υπερασπιζόμενος τις πρώτες και θεωρώντας ότι σε μια περίοδο κρίσης απαραίτητο θα ήταν να ανασταλούν ή να περικοπούν οι δεύτερες. Ωστόσο αντιγράφοντας από το Λεξικό της Κοινής Ελληνικής του Ινστιτούτου Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών:

επιχορήγηση η [epixoríjisi] O33 : οικονομική παροχή που δίνεται από το δημόσιο προϋπολογισμό σε ιδρύματα, οργανισμούς, επιχειρήσεις κτλ. με στόχο την ενίσχυσή τους· (πρβ. επιδότηση): Kρατική ~ στην Aκαδημία Aθηνών / στα Πανεπιστήμια / στα Eλληνικά Tαχυδρομεία. Eτήσια / μηνιαία / εφάπαξ ~. || το σχετικό χρηματικό ποσό: Mεγάλη / μικρή / έκτακτη ~. [λόγ. επιχορηγη- (επιχορηγώ) -σις > -ση (πρβ. ελνστ. ἐπιχορηγία `επιπλέον εφοδιασμός΄)] και

επιδότηση η [epiδótisi] O33 : α. οικονομική παροχή που δίνεται σε ορισμένη οικονομική δραστηριότητα με στόχο την ανάπτυξη ή την ενίσχυσή της· (πρβ. επιχορήγηση): H ~ της γεωργίας / της βιομηχανίας. ~ των εξαγωγών. H ελληνική οικονομία στηρίχτηκε στις κρατικές επιδοτήσεις. H Eυρωπαϊκή Ένωση επιβάλλει κατάργηση των κάθε μορφής επιδοτήσεων. || το σχετικό χρηματικό ποσό: Mεγάλη / μικρή ~. Παίρνω / εισπράττω την ~. β. παροχή επιδόματος: H ~ των ανέργων. [λόγ. επιδοτη- (επιδοτώ) -σις > -ση]​
*επισημαίνω ότι το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) παίρνει από το ελληνικό δημόσιο ΕΠΙΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ. Αντιθέτως, ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ δίδεται στις μεταφράσεις ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένες γλώσσες (προφανώς αφού πρόκειται για οικονομική παροχή σε εμπορική δραστηριότητα, ακριβώς ίδια, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, με εκείνη των αγροτικών προϊόντων στην οποία αναφέρεται στο κείμενό του ο κ. Μάρκαρης).* Δηλαδή οι μεταφράσεις του κ. Μάρκαρη στο εξωτερικό επιδοτούνται από το ελληνικό κράτος (αν τελικά επανενεργοποιηθεί, όπως όλοι ευχόμαστε, αυτός ο θεσμός), σε αντίθεση με τη δράση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, η οποία ως μη εμπορική δραστηριότητα επιχορηγείται.​
Η συνέχεια, πάλι στο feleki.

Κι άλλα σχόλια και αντιδράσεις στην Καθημερινή της 6/6/10. Εγώ μέχρι εδώ άντεξα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 8, 2010)

Φίλε Nickel, εξαιρετικά τα λινκ που παραθέτεις και έχοντας διαβάσει τα σχετικά κείμενα, πρέπει να πω ότι βγαίνω σοφότερος, με την έννοια ότι τώρα ξέρω ότι δεν ξέρω αρκετά.
(Όχι ότι αυτό με εμποδίζει να έχω άποψη.)

Να σχολιάσω μόνο το παρακάτω:



nickel said:


> (Από τον Παππά αντιγράφω:
> Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν, πριν κανείς επιχειρηματολογεί για τέτοιου είδους σύνθετα και λεπταίσθητα (πιστέψτε με) ζητήματα, όπως είναι αυτό του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, να φροντίζει να μάθει καλύτερα «τι παίζεται» και ποια είναι τα πραγματικά διακυβεύματα. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν, ας πούμε, αν μαθαίνατε ότι πίσω από όλα αυτά τα «λογιστικά» και τα «περιδιαγραμμάτου» κρύβεται μια απλή περίπτωση εμπαθούς εκδίκησης και εκδικητικής εμπάθειας;​Να και το παρασκήνιο!)



Αν αυτά είναι κρίσιμα στοιχεία για το διάλογο πάνω στο θέμα, ίσως θα έπρεπε να τα έχει παραθέσει, και όχι να τα αφήνει να αιωρούνται, απευθυνόμενα σε ένα μικρό κύκλο μυημένων. Στο κάτω-κάτω, τόσος κόσμος που υπέγραψε το κείμενο συμπαράστασης στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, θα έπρεπε να τα έχει υπ' όψιν του.

Εκτίμησα επίσης το κείμενο της Κατερίνας Σχινά στην _Καθημερινή_, η οποία μπήκε σε πρακτικές λεπτομέρειες για το πώς θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ με μειωμένο προϋπολογισμό. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτά όσα λέει, όμως πρέπει να βλέπουμε πια ρεαλιστικά την πραγματικότητα. Μακάρι να ζούσαμε στις αλλοτινές εποχές με τις άφθονες (ελέω δανείων) χρηματοδοτήσεις, όμως τώρα θα πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στην Κική και στην Κοκό, ανάμεσα στη χρηματοδότηση της Σχολής Τυφλών Θεσσαλονίκης και του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ.


----------

